# Fish death survey



## sWozzAres (9 Jul 2010)

One of the great unknowns in the hobby, it's anonymous so be honest people and we should get a good feel for the sacrifice our fishy friends have made to the cause


----------



## PM (9 Jul 2010)

This seems a bit pointless without any other data don't you think?

Fish die from MANY different causes.......


----------



## sWozzAres (9 Jul 2010)

Its not about cause, its about numbers


----------



## PM (9 Jul 2010)




----------



## danmil3s (9 Jul 2010)

ive lost about 10 but 5 of those where refuges from my wifes friends manky tank that i rescued all of which where less than 1/4 of the size they should have been the other 5 where rummy nose that found there way down my filter


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Jul 2010)

My 3 were marine fish and my mudskipper though  He was about 3 years old, and pretty well grown when we got him.


----------



## JamesC (9 Jul 2010)

I lost one but it was a cardinal that was about 6 years old.

James


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jul 2010)

Lost 3 due to CO2 overdose


----------



## mlgt (9 Jul 2010)

Lost 2 due to Discus pecking order


----------



## murph (9 Jul 2010)

Ironing out issues, and poor stock from lfs methinks. i've had more than my fair share of deformed tetras.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
A rescue Pristella Tetra (developed swim bladder problems), age unknown. A young female Apistogramma cacatuoides, failed to thrive even after removal to tank on its own, originally problems with over-crowding (If any-one is in the Bath/Bristol/Swindon area and wants A. cacatuoides "Double Red", I have plenty of sub-adults as pairs or trios), and a Black Neon Tetra (4 years old). I've also just killled half a tank of shrimps, because I'd failed to notice the filter had stopped working, I'm pretty sure it wasn't a water quality issue, but a temperature one.

cheers Darrel


----------



## giwight (11 Jul 2010)

Hi All,

I  have lost three, 2 Cardinals and 1 Pristella Tetra, they were all over five years of age so I am happy to conclude 'Death by Natural Causes'.

Regards
George


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Jul 2010)

I replied 4-10 because of the statement after it _'It happens'_

In reality I could possibly say 50-100.Since I setup my current scape in March 09 I have lost 10 rasbora Espei.  From bad stock? Bad blood lines? In fighting? who knows.

I have lost 5 adult Corys for unexplainable reasons.

I have lost 8 Otos. Nearly all 'playing chicken' with the filter inlet

Add to that uncountable amounts of cory fry from 1 day to 3 months for unexplainable reasons.

Either way I have more fish in my tank now than in March 09 and I haven't bought any more.  Fish die but they also breed 

AC


----------



## chrisfraser05 (11 Jul 2010)

I lost a Danio to a fight establishing their pecking order and one of my Corys died suddenly at about 3 months old?!?

Other than that I've been having a good year  

If you count fry it may be another story as only one survived but I've not been trying to breed, just leave it to happen.

Prob had 6-7 lots of platy fry and tbh I think its the shrimp that eat them mostly. Had a single survivor!


----------



## verchap (13 Jul 2010)

_'just'_ 3 oto's, but gained a few other species when they bred because of the recent good weather


----------



## YzemaN (13 Jul 2010)

Lost one oto, probably due to transportation stress, they looked pretty well fed from the LFS. Then I lost 2 out of 10, wild caught - shame on me, Microdevario kubotai. After getting 10 Paracheirodon simulans, of which a couple didn't look too well and died within a couple of days, I suddenly started to lose the Microdevario one by one. After a couple of months I decided to get some Aplocheilichthys normani, but after closer inspection at home I discovered that some of them seemed to be very skinny and had dark blotches on their bellies and I started to lose them one by one, and now there's only two left. But they seem to be fine and I actually saw 1 free swimming fry, but that probably either got eaten or ended up in the filter, I have checked and cleaned the filter (TT EX700) since, and it wasn't there.
All this is pretty new to me. Before that I hardly ever lost a fish


----------



## Polly (19 Jul 2010)

Lost 2 Bleeding heart tetras - at least 6years old, so old age I would think 

Lost 12 Endlers - 1 survived - bad new fish stock, they had white spot but it killed them before we knew what it was 

Gained about 15 Snakeskin guppies and 20 Endler-Snakeskin crosses (accidental, I thought he was too stunted to ever breed) after buying 2 females, they are thriving LOL   have separated males from females to avoid population explosion 

numbers alone don't tell you anything


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (19 Jul 2010)

in the last year

lost 4 otto's, they never seem to survive.

lost 1 cardinal out of 100, probably a bit rough when they were caught.

lost 1 pristella out of 8, no idea why all the other fish are fine.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Jul 2010)

Apprx 100 fish (and 100 shrimp) from my hydor heater sticking in the odd position and frying the tank    

1 Chocolate Gourami (it looked peaky when I bought it, surprised it lasted the few months it did).
2 deformed boraras brigittae that I euthanised.


----------



## chris1004 (19 Jul 2010)

Hi,

I've lost count probably well into the several hundreds possibly even a thousand or more some of which I've culled deliberately, others I've used as food for some of my cats and others just didn't make it.

That's assuming of course 'fry' count. 

Regards Chris.


----------



## Stickleback (19 Jul 2010)

I ate my crayfish.

What could I do? it was eating all my sticklebacks! It deserved it.

It went well with a mini salad of cherry tomatoes and shallots. Mmmmmm.


----------

